

How software is eating venture capital - rmason
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mahendraramsinghani/2013/10/02/how-software-is-eating-venture-capital/

======
rmason
When I was out fund raising in 2000 the only person at any government agency
who both understood me and provided any real help was Mahendra Ramsinghani who
was then at the Michigan Economic Development Corporation.

